# ME or Tien?? sorry Mike



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

Tien is way to expensive but ME's front struts are somewhat affordable...I have the AGX B13 front and B14 rear, but want to lower front a tad bit more. I plan on keeping AGX's on the rear. Stupin ? I know but cant decide. Help!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

KdubL said:


> Tien is way to expensive but ME's front struts are somewhat affordable...I have the AGX B13 front and B14 rear, but want to lower front a tad bit more. I plan on keeping AGX's on the rear. Stupin ? I know but cant decide. Help!


I wouldn't leave the AGX's in the rear if you get Tein front dampers (especially since you can only get their coil-over dampers in the US and they come in sets of four). Also be warned though that you may have a difficult time getting ME struts now that Mike Saiki has decided to discontinue most of his suspension products.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Last time I heard he said for a higher price he would still specialy make the shortened struts for coilovers this was a while ago, but still after he discontiued them. So now you might have to get a group buy going like they do on the shock mounts


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

there is a member on sr20forum (member name is "98sr20ve" real name is steve) that still makes them for our cars and cheaper as well. you supply him with the blown shocks and he cuts them, guts them, and installs the new koni inserts.

click this link and it will answer all you need to do.

steve also posted a link to a way to DIY the inserts yourself.


----------



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

> I wouldn't leave the AGX's in the rear if you get Tein front dampers (especially since you can only get their coil-over dampers in the US and they come in sets of four). Also be warned though that you may have a difficult time getting ME struts now that Mike Saiki has decided to discontinue most of his suspension products.



I was trying to save $$$$ by doing this, but I may have to come out of pocket. I just contacted Mike at ME and he stated he will be discontinuing all Nissan products...not sure when. If I have the money I may pick up the ME setup. Thanks guys


----------

